# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Afstudeeronderzoek: De Nederlandse consument en biologische keurmerken

## Ieess

Beste mensen, 

Ik doe onderzoek naar biologische keurmerken en of deze voorzien in de informatiebehoefte van de consument. Doet u regelmatig boodschappen? Zou u dan mijn vragenlijst in willen vullen? U helpt mij er enorm mee! Het invullen van de vragenlijst duurt ongeveer 5-10 minuten. 

https://survey.fss.uu.nl/726897/lang-nl-informal

Alvast bedankt!

----------

